# EAS - Aug 5th - 9th in West Chester, PA



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, who's going? I'm thinking I'm really, really going to try to attend, but I'll just be getting back from the SC summer mtg.....


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

What is it what is the charge and what is the program??


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Too much to post here. Checkout http://www.easternapiculture.org/


----------



## hedges (May 18, 2013)

I think I'll probably attend. I have a lot to get done between now and then to justify it and it's a hike. But, if I can get everything done and get all ready, it should be a fun 3 days...of sleeping in my car.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll be there, in the classroom and the apiary...do introduce yourself. 

Anyone up for a BS get together over a local brew?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there, presuming I get a yard requeened the week ahead. MP: brew=good


----------



## VeggieGardener (Oct 4, 2011)

I will be attending and am looking forward to the conference! Michael, I am up for a gathering at the pub.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I hear there will be a local to the state brewer and beekeeper in attendance this year. Wade Fisher says he is going to be there, and probably with a back seat full of his beer.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll be there ....but only Wed-Friday.......


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm up for a beer. This place is good. I'm looking forward to it 
http://www.pietrosprime.com/parties.htm

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...lZ--ynr9tBWRvHGiTFbqgZKCf2siQ&mra=ls&t=m&z=15


----------



## Shelbee (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael Palmer.....if your in for a brew Sunday evening let me know when and where. I am just a third year
Beekeep looking to brain pick. First and last rounds on me.

Just a suggestion
http://www.highstreetcaffe.com/


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been to the place I posted above. Are there any other pubs or places to eat that people suggest trying while we are there?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

MP - well I guess that beer will have to wait until Kentucky. I hope you're not so thirsty that you keel over between now and then! Good conference, sucky dorms, awful humidity. I met some wonderful people and saw many old friends. Can't wait until next year (but I guess I have to.)


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

It was a good conference! Enjoyed meeting all the who's who and gleaming info & ideas from them. Stayed in a hotel room, so no comment on the dorms. The weather was not that bad...

One item that bothered me was that in almost every class (except maybe candle making) you heard over & over about the need for diversified pollen sources (and about shrinking forage areas) but when you ask whether the scientists were working on a bee pollen substitute, you heard that they were not. Would seem to me that since the need for a quality food is so important, developing one w/b way up there at the top of the list.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

adamant said:


> Do u know if there will be a recording or pod casts of all the speakers ?


Sorry, don't know. They were filming many of the speakers, but have no idea where to find what they may have recorded.


----------

